# local meta game and Nids



## gannam (May 2, 2009)

Has any nids player out there starting to see a shift towards players trying to counter your codex? I went out to a local 1500 point tourney today and designed an army to beat IG. Low and behold, everyone was building armies to beat the 2 nid players in the local scene. 

I had people coming up to me saying "I am ready for your broken codex today"

I have never played this game before 5th edition, so maybe they will forget about trying to counter nids once Blood angles really takes off. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The Nid codex is not broken at all. To do a really unbalanced list requires a lot of conversion. (there are no models for most of the new good stuff) And even then, a good player can find a weakness. Some people are just gifted.

BA will be no different. Crybabies will whine for a while, then everyone will realize that the rules are just fine. Remember that these books get playtested for months before they are published and released (as is happening now for DE and Necron I hope). 

In answer to your question, no. In fact, many of the gamers in my usual circle (myself included) view the new Nid Dex to be somewhat lacking compared to most new releases recently. I for one, have won and lost at a pretty consistent pace as with the last ed. When you look at it close enough, the nids have lost as much as they have gained.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well at my local im one of 2 who play 'Nids and even then im the only one still running 'Nid Zilla since most gave up with Zilla when the Fex got screwed over. And everyone has just carried on gaming happily and spend more time trying to counter Lash DP Rhino chaos regualry then care about either the Nids or soon to be BA.

It just depends upon your area i guess. I mean i can see why people say the 'Nid dex is broken, but i dont think so and until we get out FAQ ill still maintain it being fine and not broken. Maybe if we still had Fexes as they were last dex then maybe it would be broken. But after what they did to Fexs most people i know disregard them as a HS choice now and go for the Mawloc, Trygon more than antything with the Tyranno at a push and rarely Old One Eye. And since you cant take Fex as an elite either its uselss and now gives us chance to esperiement with our new elites more and go back and try the old ones. So again the Nid dex is fine.

So i think it comes down to area really.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

As the other posters have said, don't sweat it too much. Nids are ok, they are pretty interesting to play at the moment. Either way everything about them will die off as soon as a FAQ is published and they rule on a few things getting everyone in a cranky pants mood.

Nids are no more overpowered than Guard or BA. Its just they have a little whiner brigade following them till the FAQ is published. 

And hey... glad you took up the game with 5th edition, welcome to a revolving door. You will just get comfy... and playing your list and a new codex will come out that everyone thinks is awesomeness etc... it lasts about 10 weeks till people take them apart or work out counter strats.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

They are around but its temparary. My SM buddy made a Flamer/Missle Launcher group to take care of my stratogy (GS and Zoans), but he is learning to make a better allcomers list.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

My condolences for having a couple of jerks to deal with. Luckily for me, folks around here haven't disconnected their mouth filters (think before you speak). There was some concern when the Big Book of Bugs came out that the army would now be unstoppable. But it was soon recognized as "Codex Shock" and people realized that you stop bugs the same old way: shoot 'em till they stop moving, then shoot 'em again. Actually codex shock was shorter for 'nids than for any other codex I can recall.
I'm no authority on 'nids. I'm still at the experimenting with all the new units stage. I'll just keep plugging in there and would advise the same. Keep in mind that every player that guns for you is gonna have a hard time with the other armies. And wouldn't it be a shame if they don't play against 'nids at all! With only 2 of you in the mix chances sound good.
If I want to hear whining about broken codexes I just break out my Dark Eldar. I'll overhear enough to last for months!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

gannam said:


> Has any nids player out there starting to see a shift towards players trying to counter your codex? I went out to a local 1500 point tourney today and designed an army to beat IG. Low and behold, everyone was building armies to beat the 2 nid players in the local scene.
> 
> I had people coming up to me saying "I am ready for your broken codex today"


They're being dicks, you should tell the tournament organisers that they're tailoring and being rude, hopefully they'll get kicked out.


----------



## Aceblitzkrieg (Mar 3, 2010)

Its the new codex philosophy, if its new then it must be broken.

But its mostly the rumor mill just throwing out stats and abilities, but they never include the points cost. Its just, "OMFG look at this new uberpowered unit WTF there is no way I can beat that!" but then you play it and you get beat but then you learn how to beat it, then you can deal with it no matter what? So yeah let them talk about how good their codex is, and its OP.

Ace:victory:


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

general concensus around here is that the Codex is a bit underwelming, and my local FLGS only sold half a dozen Codexes at best, so no "broken" comments or tailoring going on here.

There's 2 Nid players in my usual gaming group, and they have tried to build competitive lists with the new Codex. One of them has given up already and we're letting him use his Nidzilla list using the previous Codex.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

HOBO said:


> general concensus around here is that the Codex is a bit underwelming, and my local FLGS only sold half a dozen Codexes at best, so no "broken" comments or tailoring going on here.
> 
> There's 2 Nid players in my usual gaming group, and they have tried to build competitive lists with the new Codex. One of them has given up already and we're letting him use his Nidzilla list using the previous Codex.


I second this. There is some interesting things, but I am completely underwhelmed by the new book. I got bored with it inside a month and having only been playing my orks or dwarves lately.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I disagree, I think that the 5th ed Nid codex is, although I can't speak for competitiveness (only having played it a handful of times), brings great variety into the game.
For a start, Hormagaunts are a great unit, the foot swarm is once again viable.

MCs all got big buffs, or were introduced obviously, but the points cost was raised a bit for both existing ones; Nidzilla is no longer a real option, unless you want to spam Tervigons, in which case it's not really Nidzilla, but a David being shat out by Goliath army.

Still, for the most part, everything was very much enhanced, practically everything EXCEPT Carnifexes is mostly better off, and Carnifexes only not because of their high point cost.
Nids got the anti-Transport power they desperately needed, got a non-Carnifex weapon which can crack heavy vehicles easily, and even got a completely unique weapon, the Rupture Cannon; the only gun in the game more than S8 with multiple shots, and they're both large blasts!


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Winterous said:


> I disagree, I think that the 5th ed Nid codex is, although I can't speak for competitiveness (only having played it a handful of times), brings great variety into the game.
> For a start, Hormagaunts are a great unit, the foot swarm is once again viable.
> 
> MCs all got big buffs, or were introduced obviously, but the points cost was raised a bit for both existing ones; Nidzilla is no longer a real option, unless you want to spam Tervigons, in which case it's not really Nidzilla, but a David being shat out by Goliath army.
> ...


I can see your point, but for whatever reason, I find them incredibly bland these days. Could also have a lot to do with the fact that the main rules are so imprecisely written. It is very frustrating having long in-game discussions about the actual capabilities of the units you are using.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

I still love playing my nids, but I do find that they kinda blanded it out a bit...
The uncustomibility of individual units (with the removal of classic biomorphs) kind of is meh, but overall its fun to paly with still imo.
Although I can see where lokis222 is coming from.
But i disagree they are underpowered, in fact they are better than last ed imo, anti tank, better elite choices, special characters, power wise, I wouldnt say its broken, but its not underpowered.


----------



## Brwrr (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't think Rupture Cannon is blast at all.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Brwrr said:


> I don't think Rupture Cannon is blast at all.


It's not, part of why it's so good at busting tanks really. No need to roll for scatter, just a straight up roll to hit.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> It's not, part of why it's so good at busting tanks really. No need to roll for scatter, just a straight up roll to hit.


...I really don't know where I got the Large Blast from, I must have never read the profile of the weapon :shok:


----------

